

Turn your site into a shop - cirqle
http://www.cirqle.nl

======
wizawuza
Cool site but please please change that fixed navbar to be fixed via css and
not whatever you are doing (javascript?). It's very painful when you scroll
(chrome on windows 7)

------
cirqle
We allow bloggers/sites to sell products from the biggest retailers through
their site without holding inventory or any of the overhead.

~~~
Ronsenshi
Intriguing, but would be nice to see how it actually works. Like a video
showcase on the homepage.

